# Night Lords and Friends



## Pusser (May 26, 2011)

My first army.
After visiting Warhammer World, I came home with a Chaos starter box and a Chaos Lord/Sorcerer. After much fiddling and first attmepts, we're getting there, nice and slow.

First one was the Lord (I like to start big), and after much asking for aadvice, I ended up with this fellow. I named him Seronius and gave him a multi melta and a power claw.
View attachment 14788


After a rather good result, I was not scared enough of the blue lightning theme, so...

View attachment 14789

View attachment 14790

View attachment 14791


and after a rather sore neck and three days of painting, I could pressent not only these two (bolter and melta respectively)

View attachment 14795


but also my icon bearer, who I named Kratias
View attachment 14792


Phew!


----------



## Pusser (May 26, 2011)

You can't say Night Lords without saying Soul Hunter.
All hail Aaron Dembski-Bowden! 
I had a friend sit next to me and read Soul Hunter, and every time he found a new description of Talos the Soul Hunter, I paused... and then I started over on that particular part of him. At the end of the night, the book offered no more descriptions, and I had a pretty nice result, that I could call Talos and be proud of.


not a very good close up...
View attachment 14797


Much better!
View attachment 14798


Oh yeah, now we're talking
View attachment 14799


And Aurum. Blood Angels beware!
View attachment 14800


Talos and Kratias became friends straight away
View attachment 14796


----------



## Pusser (May 26, 2011)

When we have Talos, we can't let the Possessed squad be Night Lords (He would be so cranky if that happened), so the Word Bearers were kind enough to lend us a squad of five.

View attachment 14801



Smiling Jack is the Aspiring Champion
View attachment 14806


Gordon looks a bit grumphy
View attachment 14802


Munchy
View attachment 14803


Benny the Balefire Blaster became so front-heavy that I had to superglue a coin underneath his base to have him stand upright
View attachment 14804


and finally: Freddy
View attachment 14805


(yeah, I wasn't all that serious with the names of these blokes)

A nice break from the Night Lords... and now back to the blue!


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

You have achieved some nice colors here, but they look a little plain. I'm not really seeing many highlights. Maybe throw some highlights on em'. Other than that it looks like you are off to a great start. Hope to see more pics up soon


----------



## Pusser (May 26, 2011)

Highlights is my next project for the merry fellowhood 
Any and all advice on that matter is more than welcome


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Fantastic start, man! Neat and clean painting all around. Keep it up!


----------



## Pusser (May 26, 2011)

Don't have any fresh marines today (the next ones will be with some attempts at highlighting), but I did take a picture of what it looks like when I am painting.
Got a halogen spot standing behind me (yellow-ish light) and the little usb powered LED lamp for detail work.
The fingy the minis are on is an old binder. Cut the back off, and using the front/spine. Pretty effecient for keeping them in one place
View attachment 14819


----------



## InquisitorTidusSolomon (Mar 7, 2009)

I always love seeing Night Lords logs. Soul Hunter was an amazing novel, and Curze's sons deserve a bit more love. I like your Talos conversion, but there's one slight problem. Talos carries a full-sized bolter. In both of ADB's novels, I don't think there's any mention of him using a pistol. Definitely a perfect sword for Aurum though. You should totally do Xarl and his massive 2-handed chainsword!


----------



## Pusser (May 26, 2011)

Does he? I need to re-read that, because I am pretty sure that Anathema is just a pistol (bolt pistol, but still a pistol).
To the bookshelf!


----------



## Pusser (May 26, 2011)

High lights... This is the first time I try that, so here we go. 
Two different ways, one where I just put a lot of lighter paint on (basically repainting it for the most part) (no arms), and one where I tried the "Extreme Highlighting" from the painting guide (Only missing shoulders and the base decorations)
Still considering which one I'll go with. I might combine them?

The extreme highlight is done with Enchanted blue on a base of Necron Abyss, the other one is a mix of 2:1 blue and abyss
View attachment 14827

View attachment 14828


----------



## Pusser (May 26, 2011)

InquisitorTidusSolomon said:


> Talos carries a full-sized bolter


Lo and behold, page 76 of Soul Hunter has a nice description of the bolt-weapon (_Anathema_), and you are right! My confused mind translated "boltgun" to bolt pistol, and the fact that he mag-locks it to his leg like a bolt pistol did not do wonders for the confusion either, but you are right; it is indeed a full size bolter.
Conversion time! (as soon as I am done highlighting the remaining 13 troops)


----------



## Pusser (May 26, 2011)

who say that you dont do anything useful in school?
Putting marines together is something that is easily done during the breaks, and all we need now are the shoulders, backpacks and the extra fluff

View attachment 14856


----------



## InquisitorTidusSolomon (Mar 7, 2009)

Pusser said:


> Lo and behold, page 76 of Soul Hunter has a nice description of the bolt-weapon (_Anathema_), and you are right! My confused mind translated "boltgun" to bolt pistol, and the fact that he mag-locks it to his leg like a bolt pistol did not do wonders for the confusion either, but you are right; it is indeed a full size bolter.


Yeah, the constant thing about him mag-locking it threw me for a bit as well before I realized it was a straight-up bolter.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

You have done a great job, there are only minor details perhaps need fixing, using some washes or something like that. My personal tip would also be to tone down on the usage of horns amongst the heretics since thats the work of Chaos and thats not too popular amongst Night Lords.  I think even Talos himselfs remarked it looked riddiculus with the ceremonial bat-wings.


----------



## Pusser (May 26, 2011)

after noticing a growing trend among his battle-brothers, Talos told the 10th Company the truth; "You look like the retarded offspring of a Word Bearer and an Emperor's Child!"
Duely chastized, the majority of the Night Lords had the horns removed from their helmets... they were kinda in the way anyway


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Pusser said:


> after noticing a growing trend among his battle-brothers, Talos told the 10th Company the truth; "You look like the retarded offspring of a Word Bearer and an Emperor's Child!"
> Duely chastized, the majority of the Night Lords had the horns removed from their helmets... they were kinda in the way anyway


Touché!


----------



## Pusser (May 26, 2011)

After having most of the horns removed and the helmets repainted, the appropriate members of the 10th company line up for another photoshoot.

Now less horny
View attachment 14940


View attachment 14941


And all with their pretty highlighted backpacks
View attachment 14942


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Coming along very nicely! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Pusser (May 26, 2011)

Anathema Reborn! or.... Anathema, now as a straight up regular bolter rather than the whimpy little bolt pistol it pretended to be before. It was the work of chaos that made it appear as the little thing, but now that we are free of the warp, Anathema once more appears as the majestic bolter.

Talos is seen here in the moment between having drawn Aurum, signalling for the 10th to prepare for the charge, and maglocking Anathema to his leg... It is the rare heartbeat where he is holding a weapon in each hand.

Focussing on the details of Anathema and how it REALLY looks
View attachment 14943


View attachment 14944


*cough* or maybe there just wasn't room for the bolter on the leg due to all the chains with skulls hanging from his right pauldron.


----------



## sponsra (Aug 11, 2011)

Looking good! Consistent and neat! About highlights: Drybrushing is great for very textured surface like feathers, hair and fur (in this case helemt-plumes for exapmle) -just be careful never to over-load you brush. Not so good for power armor, but works on metal parts. I think your highlights are fine, but dilluting your colors more could make them smoother (but that means more layers and maybe a lighter end-color). It´s also important to try and get the recesses dark -especially where colors meet (like where the skulls meet the golden spikes on the backpacks). Gold and white can easily be washed with the same color with good result, wich would blend them nicely together -I'd go for dillute Devlan mud or a similar homebrew! Keep up the good work, it´ll be a great army!


----------



## Pusser (May 26, 2011)

I am right now pretty stuck on a small group of 'zerkers.
I can't figure out which colour to use for highlights. 
I've gone Matt black primer -> Red Gore, Blood Red. 
Every time I try and blend Blood Red with anything lighter, it looks either pink or orange.

Any ideas?


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Highlight it with Blazing Orange then wash it with Baal Red.
If you want more steps/layers then Highlight with Blazing Orange then Vomit Brown then Baal Red was. The Baal Red will tie the layers together and blend them into a nice red hue.


----------



## Pusser (May 26, 2011)

Did more work on Talos.
This is probably the last i'll do on him for a while. I want to actually finish this army before I pick him up again

View attachment 16225


View attachment 16226


View attachment 16227


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I love the NL and its nice to see more models popping up now a days. Keep up the work!


----------



## kavyanshrike (Sep 10, 2011)

you do know that the model that you said carried a melta (in the first pic) actually has a plasma gun?

anyway....good work man, keep it up


----------



## Pusser (May 26, 2011)

Time to start a fight with the hubby, he claimed that it was a melta :shok:

And that, ladies and gentlemen, proves exactly how little I know about these minis 
:clapping: *tips hat and bows* Thank you! thank you! I'll be here all week!


----------



## Pusser (May 26, 2011)

I gave the Possessed Word Bearers a couple of layers of gold to make them appear to be related to eachother. Not done with these yet

View attachment 959934340

View attachment 959934341



and after messing around with a couple of terrain things, I've added more detail to my rhino, it is getting along nicely, now I just need to make those hinges for the side doors

View attachment 959934342

View attachment 959934343

View attachment 959934344


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

I like the lightning on the Rhino, you've done it quite well. And the gold on the possessed brings them together while separating them somewhat from the rest of the Night Lords. Great job thus far.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

kavyanshrike said:


> you do know that the model that you said carried a melta (in the first pic) actually has a plasma gun?
> 
> anyway....good work man, keep it up


damn you kavyan, i was going to point that out 

anyway.............nice painting, you have pulled off the lightning very well. and nice names for the possesed


----------



## Pusser (May 26, 2011)

This must classify as a friend.

The classic pose of "Plasma; Totally worth it"








(just for fun)


----------

